# Bear Lake and Blackwater...



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Me and son went to Bear lake yesterday a.m...lake was actually busy for Bear lake...several boats on the lake.

I landed 4 small bass, all less than 12-14 inches. All were caught on silver jerkbait.

Had a couple of crappies flash at the bait near boat...could tell they were crappies...I had a small crappie rig set up...tried throwing back at them...no luck.

Loaded up...went to blackwater in Bagdad...

Check this out..

4 yakkers and 2 boats drift fishing close to the main channel..boat after boat hauled ass past them..one boat I swear was almost hydraplaning..

Felt bad for thos guys trying to fish..

Ended up catching 2 jack-fish...missed the hook set on a nice bass..estimate to be around 3 lbs. on a deep slow rolled spinner bait.

Long report...sorry.
Barefoot.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I've never had any luck at Bear Lake, beautiful lake though.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Bear is usually too busy to shore fish, so avoid it unless you're in a boat or camping there. Thats usually why I prefer Hurricane (or Karick also in a boat).

I just wish I had a gas motor so I could hit Blackwater, Shoal or the local bayous.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

screwball..I know what you mean..just a little too iffy w/ just an elec...

I've never fished hurricaine.
Where do you put in?
Any tips for that lake?


----------

